# Dlink WiFi adapter antenna problem



## Tzeny (Aug 7, 2014)

Problem solved; most likely I can't and I have to use a wifi adapter with an antenna port.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You have to get the cable that adapts from that connection to a proper end. This is the cable you need. http://www.amazon.com/Mini-Antenna-...=1407434653&sr=1-7&keywords=mini+pci-e+to+sma


----------

